# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] 2 καναρινάκια

## koukoulis

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/57454299.jpg/][/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Πρόκειται για το Βικτωράκι και το Γιοτάκι. Έχουν γεννηθεί στις 6 & 7 Ιουνίου αντίστοιχα, συνεπώς είναι 6 μηνών. Πιθανά είναι θηλυκά και τα 2, μια και κάνουν μόνο τσίου. Είναι πορτοκαλί όπως θα δείτε στις φωτογραφίες (αν καταφέρω να τις ανεβάσω) και είναι κοινά καναρινάκια. Οι γονείς, και οι 2 κελαϊδούν. Η μητέρα φυσικά, ακολουθεί όλο το ρεπερτόριο του αρσενικού, σε πιο χαμηλούς τόνους. 
Ζητώ από όποιον τα πάρει τα ακόλουθα:
1. Να τα αγαπάει και να τα φροντίζει για πάντα και στην περίπτωση που αποφασίσει να τα δώσει αλλού, να το συζητήσουμε, ενώ στην περίπτωση που δεν μπορεί για διάφορους λόγους να τα φροντίσει να μου τα γυρίσει πίσω. 
2. Να τα ζευγαρώσει
3. Να του τα πάω ο ίδιος στο χώρο διαβίωσής του, ώστε να διαπιστώσω ότι οι συνθήκες διαμονής τους είναι άνετες (ευρύχωρο κλουβί). 
4. Να επικοινωνεί τακτικά μαζί μου, έστω μέσω του φόρουμ για να ξέρω ότι είναι (ή δεν είναι και αυτό το απεύχομαι) καλά. 

Τα πουλάκια μένουν στη Ν. Σμύρνη, ζουν έξω σε μπαλκόνι.

Αναμένοντας

----------


## excess

Τα θελω εγω μιας και εχω ελειψη απο θυλικα. Τα δικα μου ειναι σε κλουβα 2x1,5x1,5 με κλαδια δεντρου στον ταρατσοκηπο μου. Αν δεν τα εχει καποιος αλλος πολυ αναγκη ευχαριστως να τα παρω.Οσο για την αγαπη και την φροντιδα μπορεις να ερχεσαι για καφε οποτε θες και να τα βλεπεις.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

μπράβο για την απόφαη σου να τα χαρίσεις...ελπίζω να πάνε σε καλά χέρια!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

γιαννη αν εχεις προγραμμα να ανεβεις βολο θα ηθελα μια απ τις 2 κυριες...(και οι 2 κουκλες ειναι δεν εχω προβλημα)!

*θα μενει μονιμα με τον αρσενικο το λιγοτερο σε ζευγαρωστρα(τωρα ειναι σε 2πλασιο απο ζευγαρωστρα μονος του)... και οταν ερθει η ωρα φυσικα θα μπει και φωλιτσα.

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημέρα!!!! Είναι πανέμορφα!!!!!! Αν δεν είχα <κλείσει> απο το φίλο geam θα υιοθετούσα!!!!!!!!  :Xmas Smiley 004:

----------


## tliotis

Μπράβο φίλε μου για την όμορφη αυτή πράξη !

----------


## xarhs

καλα ειναι πανεμορφαααα!!!!!!!!!!! και τρελαινομαι για αυτο το χρωμα!!!!!!!!! και η αληθεια ειναι οτι μου λειπει μονο ενα θυληκο απο τα ζευγαρια μου..... θα ηθελα παρα πολλυ να μου δωσεις ενα!!!!!!!!!!!!! και υποσχομαι να σου δωσω και εγω μικρα γιατι θα βγαλω....... οσο για την περιποιηση δεν το συζηταω...... θα σου στελνω συνεχεια φωτο μεσα απο το φορουμ!!!!! αλλα ας δουμε τι θα γινει και με τα υπολοιπα παιδια γιατι δεν τα θελω μονο εγω........... παντως οποιος και να τα παρει γιαννη θα περασουν πολλυ ωραια γιατι ολα τα παιδια εδω μεσα ειναι συνειδητοποιημενα και αγαπανε τα φτερωτα πλασματακια!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ εβαλα ενα like πιο πανω ,αλλα εδω προφορικα θα παω ΠΟΛΛΑ LIKE !!!

----------


## excess

> ΓΙΑΝΝΗ εβαλα ενα like πιο πανω ,αλλα εδω προφορικα θα παω ΠΟΛΛΑ LIKE !!!


Ρε ειναι απλα πανεμορφα! εχει ο απεναντι μου ενα ακριβως ιδιο με την δευτερη φωτογραφια και μου ερχεται να του το ψαρεψω με καλαμι!

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Απ' ότι βλέπω δεν θα δυσκολευτείς να τα δώσεις... σε ανθρώπους που τα αγαπάνε πραγματικά!!! Θα είναι ευτυχισμένα, μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## xarhs

μονο αυτη τη δυσκολια δεν θα εχει............ χαχαχαχ!!!!!!! αφου ειναι πανεμοραφα!!!!!!!!

----------


## koukoulis

Τα πουλάκια δόθηκαν. Σας ευχαριστω πολύ όλους.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη αν επιτρεπεται ποιος τα πηρε;

----------


## koukoulis

> Γιαννη αν επιτρεπεται ποιος τα πηρε;


Τα πήρε ο Roberto / excess και θα τα φροντίζει μαζί με το φίλο του το Δημήτρη / iscariot. Γενικά μου δημιουργήθηκε η αίσθηση ότι θα περάσουν πολύ καλά.

----------


## lagreco69

Οντως! ειναι σε καλα χερια πια τα μικρα σου. και παλι μπραβο!!! Γιαννη για αυτην την κινηση σου.

----------


## IscarioTis

ευχαριστουμε κ παλι για τν εμπιστοσυνη Γιαννη

----------


## excess

Σ'ευχαριστουμε Γιαννη! αν και εισαι λιγο ακαταδεκτος ως προς τον καφε... την επομενη φορα που θα ερθεις θα πιεις με το ζορι!

----------


## dxr-halk

Πανέμορφα.......!!!!!!!!!! Καλούς απογόνους στο ζευγάρωμα...  ::

----------


## panos70

Πολυ ομορφα πουλακια και πολυ καλη κινηση μπραβο

----------

